# File Conversion Error



## josephnaicker (Jul 24, 2008)

I recently accidently deleted partition of my Data Harddrive and formatted it. But when i realised it was wrong harddrive it was too late.
I managed to get a software which recovered some of my files.
All documents were very important to me.
Now I can not open any office files including word, excel,and others.
As soon as I open word document, the convesion screen pops up and when I click ok, the document opens but I can read it.
CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT


----------



## zakir3s (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi,

I had saved one word document on last friday. Today when i am trying to open 
it, i am getting a 'File Conversion' dialog box. It is asking me to select 
text encoding = 'Windows Default or MS-Dos or Other Encoding (with list of 
items in drop down)

I am confused by this behaviour. I did not do any conversion or anything on 
this file after i saved it on friday. Can somebody please tell me how to 
resolve this problem. I had written a functional spec and am in trouble 
because of this error..Pls help. Thanks in advance


----------



## xrocool (Dec 3, 2008)

I was getting this on a users PC "'File Conversion' dialog box. It is asking me to select 
text encoding = 'Windows Default or MS-Dos or Other Encoding (with list of 
items in drop down)"
Turns out that somehow the File associations had changed to the wrong program.
Her problem was PDF files trying to open in Publisher. Not sure it will help but might check to make sure it is trying to open with right program.


----------



## vabzplanet (Jul 7, 2010)

*Please Help Me on the Same Error!!!*


----------



## sameer933 (Jul 9, 2010)

Please help me on the same error !!!!!


----------



## sachin borhade (Sep 30, 2010)

please help me file conversion error after i am opening word or exel document


----------

